# [SOLVED] Windows 8 Hyper-V



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello, I recently installed Windows 8 Media Center, and when I was trying to install some extra features i found "Hyper-V" I've searched about it in google but I am kinda confused, can you help me out ? 
What exactly Hyper-V is?
Should I get it?


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Hyper-V*

Honestly if you dont know what it is, you dont need it. It is virtualization software for servers.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Hyper-V*

Bump !


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Hyper-V*

Hyper-V is virtualization software for servers, often used in large networks. It requires Server 2008 or Server 2012 to install and will not run on Windows 8. It really is of no relevance to a home user.

If you want to know about Hyper-V:
Hyper-V - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Hyper-V*

Thank you LMiller7, but windows 8 can use Hyper-V, you can download it if you activate windows media center.


----------

